# AUDIO FAIL? WH says glitch dropped Hollande's 'Islamist' terror remark



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*AUDIO FAIL? WH says glitch dropped Hollande's 'Islamist' terror remark*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Bull... Fucking... Shit. 

It was CLEARLY edited out. Quit trying to piss in our ear, and tell us it's raining.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you WH for insulting our intelligence ...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

FTH said:


> Thank you WH for insulting our intelligence ...


In their defense, obama was elected twice. Clearly the "majority" of voters aren't very bright.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

So what do all the nasty lefties have to say about this ?
More right-wing conspiracy theories ?
This man is aiding and abetting our enemies.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Bull... Fucking... Shit.
> 
> It was CLEARLY edited out. Quit trying to piss in our ear, and tell us it's raining.


Idiocracy....


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

pahapoika said:


> So what do all the nasty lefties have to say about this ?
> More right-wing conspiracy theories ?
> This man is aiding and abetting our enemies.


Very disgusted and ashamed at what a terrible POS this guy turned out to be.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wwonka said:


> Very disgusted and ashamed at what a terrible POS this guy turned out to be.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I get it, brother.
People thought this guy was an "outsider", could make a difference,first president of color, etc.

I didn't like Bill Clinton, but the economy was good and the worst thing he did was get a BJ. Well, of course there was selling missiles to the chinese, perjury, but hey, nobodies perfect 

This guy has divided the country, brought violence to our brothers and sisters and drove up massive debt.

Hope this next guy is up for the job.


----------

